# congratulations kozlow



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

just wanted to say congrats to my buddy kozlow on being p&s angler of the month.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Congratulations Kozlow!!

Excellent job you have been doing!!  

Jighead


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

   Congrats! Flea didn't tell you yet but you have to come up to Baltimore to pick up your certificate!  Bring some of that 90 degree weather with you - We could use it up here...

Thanks again for all your help on the Florida site...makes all the difference when the moderator keeps it interesting!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thank's for the Congrat's fellow Angler's.  
I tried to get a free T-Shirt and Hat from the Flea Master but it wasn't part of the deal.   

Keep Fishing , Post Those Catches and Always T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Koz,

Like I have said before just adding to that "Wizard of Koz" legend, congrats on a job well done and your P&S AOTM award  

I think its pretty sad P&S won't come off a hat & tee just for being a board moderator let alone an AOTM  

Oh well, you can do what the "P&S wannabee that I am" did and buy your t-shirt. FYI, I also opted for the coffee mug.

Now go fish or buy P&S gear,

`bucket


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Koz,

You the (fisher)man    Can't tell you how much I've enjoyed your tips.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey koz way to go man. that is really great.   congrads


----------

